# warning tmi about basting but help



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi sorry bit to much info but need help??

I had basting on mon and was starting pesseries today which I did but when I went to the loo noticed brown/red discharge just a little so thought nothing of it, just went to loo and have major brown discharge, I never had had this b4 this is my 3rd iui and am freaking out!

Am I out already it's only day 3 surely it's too early for implantation? oh I've been too calm this cycle and it's come back to bit me on the bum


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,


It could be some old blood from the basting itself - I think it's quite common for the procedure to cause some slight bleeding.  I would give your clinic a call just to check with them.


Good luck with 2ww! 


NM.
x


----------



## Calluna (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Shell. I've had random brown discharge two or three days after IUI on a couple of occasions, sometimes accompanied by clear jelly-like stuff, streaks of red blood, you name it! (sorry if TMI!). So long as it doesn't persist I wouldn't worry about it at all.


----------

